# Abaiyo...Tachiko



## monkat (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, guys. Like the title says, it is time to say farewell.

I'll probably be coming back to this thread until either it dies, or it's locked / deleted, so there's that - but I'll refrain from posting.

Originally, I was going to make a thread that went down the list of rules, and broke every single one; I even wrote it up. However, I decided not to do that for two reasons. First, I feel it would detract from the main point, and second because most of the rules can't be broken within the confines of a single post (also many of them are repetitive). It makes no difference either way, since it appears that me posting is against the rules as is, anyway.

I won't go into the details of what happened in this thread since...the last time that happened, the thread was locked (Gee.)

Regardless, it's a privately owned forum that I have put no financial investment into, so it isn't really my place to judge what happens here for you, all I can do is take it or leave it. Which is what I'm doing.

If you want to contact me still, here's some ways of doing so:



Spoiler



Twitter: sexy_monkat
Skype: monkat_sexy
eMail: [email protected] (please don't spam - not that it really matters, what with junk marks and such)
XMPP (Google Messenger, Jabber, etc.): [email protected]
Youtube: Personal and Let's Play (Videos for my let's play channel will start being uploaded about a week after I get my AV out cables)
3DS Friend Code: 3609-1050-8647 (You'll have to let me know what your friend code is through one of the above outlets)



It was fun playin' around, guys. I'd throw out some shout-outs, but I'm sure that I would forget some people, so I won't.

I don't hold any grudges against any of you (save for N48qru081toF848qrra94qk ... what an asshat). Would be cool if you weren't quite so easy to hold them yourself, though.

Yours lovingly,

Monkat

P.S.

penguindefender : I'd totally hit that.

P.S.S.

I made this thread in the EoF cuz ... that's where most of my posts already are. Figured I'd keep with the trend.

P.S.S.S (Actually wouldn't it be P.P.P.S? Post-Post-Post-Script?): "Once you've made your mark, you've made a threat to society."


...Also:


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Ikki (Mar 31, 2011)

As I commented on your vlog, you will be missed.
I don't think I'll lose track of you since I have you added on Skype, I'm subbed to your youtube channels and I follow you at Twitter (stalker much?).

Farewell, baby. The EoF won't ever be the same.



And I second that P.S.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 31, 2011)

subbed to your channels~

man, it just won't be the same with you gone xD
cya around~


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

DON'T GO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*cries uncontrollably*


----------



## The Pi (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope this is a joke,

If it's real, Bye!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 31, 2011)

April Fools!



































PS: life without mokat is senseless. I think it is time to die now.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 31, 2011)

30 days has septem...

Yep a day early.


----------



## monkat (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn it, Schiz. Making me come back so soon.

*THIS IS NOT AN APRIL FOOL'S JOKE*


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 31, 2011)

The 3DS was an April fools joke...


Wait? Wot?? *scratches head*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 31, 2011)

Why haven't you accept my MSN invite?


----------



## monkat (Mar 31, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Why haven't you accept my MSN invite?



Cuz I'm never on MSN...hence why I didn't post it here.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a bit dumb...
Why wouldn't you use something that is used by a huge majority or people?
I guess you have a bebo account as well.


----------



## monkat (Mar 31, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> That's a bit dumb...
> Why wouldn't you use something that is used by a huge majority or people?
> I guess you have a bebo account as well.



If skype, youtube, twitter, xmpp, and email aren't enough for you...

...bugger off.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

*still crying*

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO BELIEVE ANYMORE!!!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 31, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> *still crying*
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO BELIEVE ANYMORE!!!




There's nothing to believe in anymore...


----------



## monkat (Mar 31, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> penguindefender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to say it...

Don't believe in the you who believes in monkat...and don't believe in the monkat who believes in you...

Believe in the you that believes in you.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Mar 31, 2011)

*fetal position*

WHY?!?!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 31, 2011)

I beleive in the void of subjectivity...


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 31, 2011)

I swear to god you better have at least finished all of GAGAGA GAGAGA GAO GAI GAR!
>:|


----------



## monkat (Mar 31, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> I swear to god you better have at least finished all of GAGAGA GAGAGA GAO GAI GAR!
> >:|



I'm sorry, Zarcy...

I can tell that it's really good...and it really does seem like something that I would adore...

I just...I can't get into it...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

why monkat? why leave the temp? at least stay in EoF...


----------



## Splych (Mar 31, 2011)

cya Monkat .
you've got your reasons , so i wish you the best !


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 31, 2011)

Nah, I'm just kidding....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
or am I?


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 31, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm just kidding....
> .
> .
> .
> or am I?


Nah, you're not.

This is my take on the whole "Mooncat is gtfo-ing" matter:


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 31, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone fisting a puppet through a potty?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 31, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I think my Email doesn't work due to nobody replying to my emails, Youtube is a possibility but it sucks when it comes to messaging. Twitter isn't really built for talking, I usually use it for tiny blogging. I have a Skype account but nobody uses Skype so its useless to me.

2¢.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Fetches party whistles and brings out a celebratory cake* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What...too soon?




			
				Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Well, I think my Email doesn't work due to nobody replying to my emails


Doesn't mean it isn't working.


----------



## prowler (Mar 31, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zing


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread deserves better than Edge of the Forum.


Goodbye, Monkat the Super Awesome And Sexy.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 31, 2011)

See ya, monkat. Too bad that things went the way they went.

May Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann be always with you.


----------



## Raika (Mar 31, 2011)

ORE TACHI WA DARE DA TO OMOTTE YAGARU


----------



## Ace (Mar 31, 2011)

GOOD NIGHT SWEET PRINCE 21/5/2009 TO 31/3/2011


















































loljk, see ya on skype


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


Keepin' the dream alive...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

*profound sadness*


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 2, 2011)

Why is everyone leaving? 

...At this rate...I'll be.....;_:




Spoiler


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Why is everyone leaving?
> 
> ...At this rate...I'll be.....;_:
> 
> ...


Its okay....we still have Schizoanalysis's dancing bunnies


----------



## Narayan (Apr 2, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's radish. dancing radish.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 2, 2011)

Spoiler



I added him on the Facebook of sex...


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 2, 2011)

Later bro.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 2, 2011)

I need to visit the EoF more.

YOU SHOULD HAVE BLOGGED IT MAN, THAT SHIT SHOWS UP IN THE LITTLE BOX OF RECENT REPLIES ON THE HOME PAGE.

Well, in my four months here, you gave me money, I gave you a game. We had a jolly time.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 2, 2011)

Shoo fly.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't bother me~!
Shoo fly, don't bother me~


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 2, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Its okay....we still have Schizoanalysis's dancing bunnies





BTW, the dancing radish-bunnies just told me... they are sick of this troll-bait forum and are leaving...



Spoiler



April Fools!


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 2, 2011)

ohhh monkat  you and your april fools joke , i am waiting for your next topic saying it was a  joke and stuff >.> evil monkat


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> ohhh monkat  you and your april fools joke , i am waiting for your next topic saying it was a  joke and stuff >.> evil monkat


you might be waiting a while......


----------



## Ace (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMPING...
With an appreciative sig and ava Monkat made for me. In fact, EVERYONE's sigs/avas should have Kamina Glasses on them! NAO! SHOOP DEMZ ON! HEER ARE TEMPLATE!!!


----------



## Sop (Apr 3, 2011)

Bye Monkat! *sniff*












I HATE IT WHEN TEMPERS LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
/end rage spam


----------



## Ace (Apr 3, 2011)

PS: Y U STILL ONLINEZ?!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 3, 2011)

*insert comment meant to stroke monkat's EPeen here*


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

Y U ONLINE MONKAT????? Y U LOOKIN AT DIS TREAD?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 3, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Y U ONLINE MONKAT????? Y U LOOKIN AT DIS TREAD?



*insert snarky response here*


----------



## Frogman (Apr 3, 2011)

I go add cool glasses to toadette nowz.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 3, 2011)

damnit I don't have photoshop ...someone do mine


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 3, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> damnit I don't have photoshop ...someone do mine



U already haz gogglez.


----------



## Sop (Apr 3, 2011)

Does adding glasses make your iPeen or Épéen grow?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 3, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can haz better gogglez?


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yhhhh, it doesn't work out, need a bigger pic


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 3, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why the sudden love for glasses???






what ya say??


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but but but.... YOU CUT THE GLASSES OFF


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## monkat (Apr 3, 2011)

....you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to the people on the last page:



			
				monkat said:
			
		

> I'll probably be coming back to this thread until either it dies, or it's locked / deleted


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 3, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> ....you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was watching your youtube videos, and it made me realise what a nice guy you really are. I'd like to take this time to apologizes to you for having a deep hatred for you on no grounds except plain irritation.
so yhh, sorry~


----------



## Narayan (Apr 3, 2011)

:yaymonkat:

i missed you


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh.. Its the monkat...


----------



## Ace (Apr 3, 2011)

ACEDIT:


			
				Veho said:
			
		

>


HOW ABOOT:


----------



## raulpica (Apr 3, 2011)

Can someone make an avatar with the Kamina's glasses for me too?

...wait


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll second the monkat is a nice guy comment. I'll miss his posts.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm gonna get the glasses too.

I don't really know you but please don't go.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 3, 2011)

Please go monkat. You go fly now, over the moon. Reach your true potential monkat, be weighed down by the shackles of this earth no longer.
RIP.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 3, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Please go monkat. You go fly now, over the moon. Reach your true potential monkat, be weighed down by the shackles of this earth no longer.
> RIP.



Rest-in-pee.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 3, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you send monkat to sleep in urine!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 3, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> ....you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Apr 3, 2011)

So monkat's gone. Hmmm...


----------



## Ikki (Apr 3, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> So monkat's gone. Hmmm...


He will always live in us, his pupils.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 4, 2011)

I heard its glasses tiem?


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 4, 2011)

hate to be the one to say this but.....
Shit happens.....eventually!
although he will be missed.

(why is he leaving?)


----------



## Sop (Apr 4, 2011)

Goodnight sweet monkat.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 6, 2011)

Is monkat back yet?


----------



## tagzard (Apr 6, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOOOOOOONNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOO
*Slowley fall to ground saying no*


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Is monkat back yet?


Sop's kidnapped him


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 6, 2011)

Is he back yet?

Is he back yet?

Is he back yet?

Is he back yet?

Is he back yet?

Is he back yet?

Is he back yet?

Is he baaa... Oooh look! Cake! nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

i think i found monkat in facebook.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

i miss him he was awesome now we cant see him ever again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







































































































                                  now fear before my manly tears


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> i miss him he was awesome now we cant see him ever again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can wear kamina glasses as a way to remember him.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

and install Intel WomenTear to ManlyTear convertion hardware device


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

SH, u no leik kamina glasses?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

no i du liek kamina glassez
wmen tears mst b convert 2 manli tears if u wnt b man


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

but i don't cry what do i do?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> but i don't cry what do i do?


change sex...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

okay i'm female now. what next?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

download woman porn


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 6, 2011)

Install the ManlyTear.exe and load with this crack and open and ok and


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Install the ManlyTear.exe and load with this crack and open and ok and


color fail


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

ManlyTear.exe won't run. it need says i need to download some framework.

and SausageHead. what is woman porn?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> ManlyTear.exe won't run. it need says i need to download some framework.
> 
> and SausageHead. what is woman porn?


OK I have idea try to use WAIO and then boot YSmenu and use retros updates and encrypt from this using cooleat3rs wood.nds filet


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

it crashed. 

oh wait it's just a freeze. i'll try again. i need to update waio


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 6, 2011)

*HOLY SHIT
HOLY
SHIT
MONAKAT IS HERE!!!*


----------



## Zorua (Apr 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> *HOLY SHIT
> HOLY
> SHIT
> ZORUA IS HERE!!!*



Am I such a popular celeb? Hi noob!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. Heaven hasn't forsaken us.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh back off noob.....


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 6, 2011)

*MOKNAT PLEASE POST SOMETHING PWEAESE!!!!!!!*


----------



## tagzard (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear monkat,
I feel that is should apoligize for all of my trolling idid to you. You were always like a father to me. Well a wierd father who is ubsessed with his tits. So monkat farewell and i will se you on the other side (skype side)

Love the dinosaur with wings, Tagzard


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you mustn't. monkat's nipplez is sacred. a mere pokemon mustn't touch it.

PS. dear monkat,
i have watched ttgl and i am awed by it's awesomeness. although it's sad that



Spoiler



kamina died early and yoko was left alone, i don't like kittei.


i still love the story. i made a blog about it..


----------



## Zorua (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHUT TEH HELL UP N00B. I'MA GET YOU ARRESTED!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh no!! a monkat stalker. i beg you you mustn't, it's for you're own sake. you mustn't provoke heaven's wrath.


----------



## monkat (Apr 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> *MOKNAT PLEASE POST SOMETHING PWEAESE!!!!!!!*
> K.
> 
> QUOTE(Narayan @ Apr 6 2011, 12:46 PM) PS. dear monkat,
> i have watched ttgl












(I still want that smiley added)


----------



## Ikki (Apr 7, 2011)

*bows down*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

*MY GOD ITS A MONKAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

....quite now don't want to scare it away


----------



## Ikki (Apr 7, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> *MY GOD ITS THE MONKAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There, fixed it.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2011)

quiet?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

*YEEEESH!1!!! THE MONKAT POSTED!!!1! *

My Day is Complete.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

well shit I make one typo (and yes it was a typo not a misspelling) and everyone yells at me....

but still MONKAT POSTED!!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2011)

No one is yelling.


MONKAT! I SEE HIM!!!!!111!!



It's like _Where's Waldo?_ in this thread....

_
Where's Monkat?_ ©


----------



## Ikki (Apr 7, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> No one is yelling.
> 
> 
> MONKAT! I SEE HIM!!!!!111!!
> ...


Somewhere else, probably.
Maybe playing WoW. He just left the tab open to make us suffer.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Somewhere else, probably.
> Maybe playing WoW. He just left the tab open to make us suffer.



He's probably off licking his nipples.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 7, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, probably.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

at least we see his name.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Do I win?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2011)

*fires a pressure washer in monkat's general direction*

Don't mind me, just cleaning.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 11, 2011)

BUMP. This was needed. C'mon. And it's not that old too.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 11, 2011)

NEVER


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

lol, i didn't wanna be the one to do it soooo yh~


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 12, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> -snip-


Monkat, if you are reading this...
I must tell you...
I take back the words I said about you.
You are truly sexy...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 14, 2011)

_We will never surrender!
_


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 14, 2011)

sausage head said:
			
		

> _i am sausage head
> _


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 15, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> sausage head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted for quotability


----------



## Cuelhu (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 15, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

>


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 15, 2011)

cheese curls!!!!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 16, 2011)

Live the dream!


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 16, 2011)

And i was like friday, friday, friday, ooooooh like
Its friday, friday, friday, nooooo like
Its friday, friday, friday oooooh like
I thought it would never come by, never come by!

>


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's what she said.
Also, fuck off monkat, I am unbothered by your thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 17, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> That's what she said.
> Also, I wanna fuck monkat...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snailface (Apr 17, 2011)

Just thought of something . . . Monkat is a ROM now!



Spoiler: wut?



Read Only Monkat


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 18, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Just thought of something . . . Monkat is a ROM now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, then, linking to him breaches GBATemp rules.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 18, 2011)

monkat

waiting for my warn


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 18, 2011)

*And i was like friday, friday, friday, ooooooh like
Its friday, friday, friday, nooooo like
Its friday, friday, friday oooooh like
I thought it would never come by, never come by!*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 20, 2011)

bump just cuz it needed it


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 20, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> bump



+1


----------



## Ace (Apr 22, 2011)

http://monkat.org/
*Waits for suspension*


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

Does monkat even come here anymore?


----------



## Cuelhu (Apr 24, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Does monkat even come here anymore?


Last Active	12th April 2011 - 08:30 PM


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 24, 2011)

Extra crunchy!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 24, 2011)

And now...the end is near...and so monkat faces...the final curtain.
My friends...I'll say it clear...I'll state my case...of which I'm certain:

...'twasn't soon enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				monkat said:
			
		

> I'll probably be coming back to this thread until either it dies, or it's locked / deleted, so there's that - but I'll refrain from posting.
> And with that...
> 
> 
> ...


----------

